# what do you think?



## HOPELESS (Sep 1, 2012)

I am looking at a J.P. Sauer 357 Chief Marshall good condition, for 175.00. I want to change the tigger guard and backstrap to brass also install a new ejector tube, which will cost 120. I have shoot one good solid gun. Am my wasting my time and money? Thanks and be Safe


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

You mean something like this?



This is my Hy Hunter by J.P. Sauer & Sohn. Came with alloy grip straps and imitation stag plastic grips. I had a Uberti trigger guard and bought a Hy Hunter backstrap. Backstrap took a little filing to mate to the trigger guard at the butt. I made the walnut grips out of some scrap I had on hand.

These German made single actions don't bring high prices as collectors' pieces, but they are very robust and well made guns, maybe not fitted as closely as the later Ubertis. But they make very good shooters.

I'd say go for it.

Bob Wright


----------



## HOPELESS (Sep 1, 2012)

That just what I want to do great looking gun be safe and thanks for the go ahead


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

I'll be lookin' for photos of your results!

Bob Wright


----------



## HOPELESS (Sep 1, 2012)

Thank again I will put a picture up


----------



## HOPELESS (Sep 1, 2012)

Bob finish gun can't get picture up can you help


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Bob Wright said:


> You mean something like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a beautiful SA revolver.


----------

